# UKC- August 13 & 14th in Hutto, TX



## apbtproud (May 28, 2008)

Trying to see if there will be a Champion class, 
Who is going to this show??
TEXAS RHODESIAN RIDGEBACK ASSOCIATION
HUTTO (I) CONF ALT JS
*TEMPORARY LISTINGS AVAILABLE (Sold by Lone Star-LA TFTA)
Aug 13; S1 Joyce Lea-Hanson JS GUARD HERD (except BSD); Felicity Trammell SCENT GUN; Debra Mitchell SIGHT TERR; Malinda Julien NORTH COMP Entries 7:30-9 am JS 9:30 am Show 10 am NLC: Novice Puppy
Aug 13; S2 Felicity Trammell JS GUARD HERD (except BSD); Malinda Julien SCENT GUN; Joyce Lea-Hanson SIGHT TERR; Debra Mitchell NORTH COMP Entries 10:30-11:30 am Show no sooner than 11:30 am NLC: Novice Puppy
Aug 14; S1 Malinda Julien JS GUARD HERD (except BSD); Debra Mitchell SCENT GUN; Felicity Trammell SIGHT TERR (now including APBT TFT); Joyce Lea-Hanson NORTH COMP Entries 7:30-8:30 am JS 9:30 am Show 10 am NLC: Novice Puppy
Aug 14; S2 Debra Mitchell JS GUARD HERD (except BSD); Joyce Lea-Hanson SCENT GUN; Malinda Julien SIGHT TERR; Felicity Trammell NORTH (now including AE) COMP Entries 10-11 am Show not before 11 am NLC: Novice Puppy
DOS $25; JS & NLC $5; PE $18; _Weekend PE Special: $65 same dog all 4 shows, $50 per dog if 6 or more dogs are entered all 4 shows, $40 GRCH entry (all 4 shows) when also entering class or CH dog in all 4 shows received _by August 8, 2011 Credit Card payments through Pay Pal ($2 additional fee) [email protected]
Triple Crown Dog Academy, 200 CR. 197, 78634 (512) 759-2275; From I-35, take Hutto exit (US Hwy. 79). Go east on Hwy. 79 (9.2 miles) Turn right on FM 1660 (Normans Crossing) go 1.6 miles. Right on CR 137 go 1 mile to site.
Chairperson: Kathleen Chance (936) 295-7626 or (936) 661-2686 cell [email protected]
Event Secretary: Judith Baker, 7230 Mach Road, LaGrange TX 78945 (979) 247-4600 or (979) 966-7081 cell [email protected]
List of breeds updated 5/17/11 /Special discount fee's added 6/30/11


----------

